# Thành quả sau khi học unit 1 Tiếng Anh GrapeSEED



## Giang Nguyễn (7/9/20)

Có lẽ nhiều bậc phụ huynh khi cho con theo học bất cứ một chương trình học tiếng Anh nào đều rất kỳ vọng những gì con sẽ làm được sau khi học xong. Việc kỳ vọng này là thỏa đáng, nhưng cũng góp phần gây áp lực lên các con nếu không được đặt đúng lúc, đúng chỗ. GrapeSEED, với tinh thần giáo dục tiến bộ của Nhật Bản, là một chương trình theo sát nhất với sự tiến bộ tự nhiên của trẻ em.

Trong lớp học GrapeSEED, cô chỉ đưa ra chỉ dẫn, định hướng, khơi gợi chứ không ép buộc hay áp đặt. Điều này yêu cầu sự kiên nhẫn lớn từ giáo viên. Đối với việc học, chúng ta có câu “ giục tốc bất đạt”, nhất là đối với các bạn nhỏ, mới 4-5 tuổi lần đầu tiên tiếp xúc với một ngôn ngữ hoàn toàn mới. Giai đoạn 3 unit đầu tiên mới là giai đoạn làm quen của chương trình, làm quen với môi trường, cách học và điều quan trọng nhất là khiến con dần thích thú và tò mò với môn học này. Vì vậy, em xin tổng hợp các mốc cần đạt được sau Unit 1 như sau.

*1. Ý thức học.*
- Chỉ nói tiếng Anh trong lớp: đây là một tiêu chí rất quan trọng, mà tất cả các con đều có thể làm được. Thời gian đầu có thể các con chưa quen, vẫn thỉnh thoảng nói 1 2 từ, các cô sẽ châm trước, nhưng sau các buổi đầu mà các con vẫn nói thì không ổn ạ.

- Ngồi ngoan: Việc ngồi ngoan sẽ tạo cho các con thói quen chỉn chu khi ngồi nghe cô nói, cũng như tác phong khi ngồi, khi đứng cho ngay ngắn. Việc này cũng tốt đối với việc tạo ra kỉ luật trong lớp học, để hình ảnh lớp học trong tâm trí các con là một nơi mọi người cùng tuân thủ và tôn trọng nhau.





- Hứng thú học: Là thái độ của các con khi ở trên lớp. Nếu các con cảm thấy vui vẻ, thích thú khi ở trên lớp, tham gia hoạt động cũng cả lớp, tương tác với cô, cũng như khi về nhà chứng tỏ các con đang có hứng thu rồi ạ.

- Tập trung: Tiêu chí này còn tùy thuộc vào từng bạn, vì khả năng tập trung của các bạn không giống nhau, và việc này cũng không phụ thuộc vào độ tuổi, mà do đặc điểm tính cách của mỗi bạn. Nhưng khả năng này có thể được rèn luyện qua thời gian, việc các con tuân thủ các quy định trong lớp, tham gia các hoạt động sẽ tang cường sự tập trung của các con đấy ạ.

- Nghe lời cô: Nghe lời cô không có nghĩa các con phải bó buộc mình trong những gì cô dạy, con có thể suy nghĩ tìm tòi ra cái mới, nhưng vẫn phải đảm bảo các quy định trong lớp và tôn trọng cũng như hợp tác với cô ở mức tối đa.

- Tham gia các hoạt động: Con chủ động giơ tay phát biểu, trả lời câu hỏi khi mình biết. Việc này rất quan trọng vì nó thể hiện khả năng tương tác bằng tiếng Anh của con. Con sẽ được khuyến khích chueyenr từ học bị động sang chủ động, thích thú hỏi cô và tìm hiểu tri thức mới.





*2. Khả năng học tập*

- Hiểu tài liệu: Con được hát và kể chuyện, làm các hoạt động không phải chỉ để thuộc mà còn để hiểu về các sự vật sự việc xung quanh mình. Nên việc con có thể trả lời các câu hỏi của cô, tương tác các hoạt động nghĩa là con đã hiểu. Tuy nhiên ở unit 1 này, các con có thể chưa hiểu hết 100% những gì được dạy, các cô chỉ cần con hiểu từ 70 -80% là được rồi ạ. Chương trình GrapeSEED được thiết kế theo hình xoắn ốc, các unit sau, các con sẽ lại gặp lại những điều đã học ở Unit 1, nhưng là trong một ngữ cảnh khác, để con hiểu rõ ràng và sâu sắc hơn.

- Hiểu mệnh lệnh của giáo viên: Unit 1 cô thường đưa ra các mệnh lệnh khá đơn giản và ngắn gọn, nên hầu hết các con có thể hiểu được. Tuy nhiên có một số bạn có thể vẫn đang ngợp vì phải làm quen với môi trường tiếng Anh, nên đôi khi sẽ hơi bối rối đấy ạ. Việc lặp đi lặp lại các mệnh lệnh này dần dần sẽ khiến tất cả các con đều có thể hiểu và làm theo.



- Hiểu câu hỏi của giáo viên: Trong lớp học khi cần mở rộng và thử thách các con, đôi khi cô sẽ đặt ra các câu hỏi khó, dành cho các bạn lớn tuổi hơn hoặc có khả năng vượt trội. Các câu hỏi này không nhất thiết cả lớp đều phải trả lời được, mà tùy vào độ tuổi và độ nhanh nhạy của các con, các bạn chỉ cần trả lời được các câu hỏi liên quan đến tài liệu là đủ ạ.

- Hát các bài hát, đọc các bài thơ, kể các câu chuyện trong unit: Việc có thể hát, đọc thơ hay kể chuyện này dừng lại ở mức thuộc giai điệu, thuộc các từ và thứ tự các từ trong bài. Tuy nhiên phát âm từng từ, từng phụ âm cuối hay ngữ điệu của câu chưa thể hoàn thiện trong unit 1 này. Các con vẫn có thể hát ngọng, hát sai, cô sẽ sửa dần nhưng không thể bắt buộc các con hoàn thiện khi kết thúc unit 1 được.

- Phản xạ một cách tự nhiên và chính xác trước những câu hỏi hoặc mệnh lệnh của giáo viên: Unit 1 sẽ có sự khác biệt giữa các học sinh trong tiêu chí này, vì khả năng phản xạ ngôn ngữ của mỗi bạn là khác nhau. Bố mẹ có thể nhìn thấy từ khả năng phản xạ tiếng Việt của con, để dự đoán. Tuy nhiên cô luôn cố gắng kéo gần khoảng cách giữa các bạn trong lớp. Cuối unit 1 các con đã có thể phản xạ tự nhiên với một số câu hỏi đơn giản về bản thân như tên tuổi, màu sắc yêu thích rồi. Còn các câu hỏi dài và phức tạp hơn, thì không phải bạn nào cũng làm được.

- Khả năng nói: Khả năng này cũng tùy thuộc vào thời điểm sẵn sang giao tiếp của các bạn, và cũng không đến cùng 1 lúc với tất cả các con. Kết thúc unit 1, phần lớn học sinh có thể nói và giao tiếp với cô, còn giao tiếp với các bạn khác chỉ dừng lại ở mức nói lại câu mẫu, hỏi và trả lời nhau theo yêu cầu của giáo viên. Các con có thể chưa tự tạo ra hội thoại và duy trì một cách tự nhiên được. Điều này các con sẽ tiếp tục trau dồi ở các unit sau. Có những bạn đến tận Unit 3 mới bắt đầu nói, nhưng một khi đã nói là nói rất tốt. Cũng giống như trẻ 1-2 tuổi học nói tiếng mẹ đẻ, có bạn nói sớm, có bạn nói muộn nhưng cuối cùng đều nói được cả ạ.

Cuối cùng, việc học quan trọng ở tinh thần và thái độ học tập. GrapeSEED là một chặng đường dài. Great things take time! Chúng ta không thể trông chờ một bạn nhỏ nói thêm một ngôn ngữ khác tốt như tiếng mẹ đẻ trong thời gian ngắn. Với GrapeSEED, cần đến 6-8 năm để đạt được điều này. Và trong mỗi giai đoạn khác nhau, mỗi bạn lại có bước tiến bộ nhanh chậm khác nhau. Chương trình được chọn cái tên hạt giống, từ khi được đặt xuống lòng đất, phải qua thời gian dài ủ mầm, chúng ta kiên nhẫn tưới nước hàng ngày, nước tưới không được nhiều quá, không được ít quá. Trong thời gian dài ấy, không hề có bất cứ dấu hiệu nào cho ta biết hạt mầm của ta khi nào sẽ nảy chồi, ta tiếp tục kiên nhẫn chờ đợi và khi đợi đủ, hạt giống của ta sẽ bất ngờ vươn lên vào một sớm mai. Mỗi đứa trẻ đều là một vũ trụ nhỏ riêng biệt, không thể so sánh, vì vậy nếu chúng ta kiên nhẫn và tìm ra hướng tiếp cận đúng, thì con sẽ rất thành công với chương trình này!


Active & Bright English - Trung tâm Tiếng Anh GrapeSEED Cầu Giấy

Địa điểm: Tầng 2A, tòa N09B2, Thành Thái, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội

Hotline: 0902.270.788 - 039.742.4518

Website: https://activeandbrightenglish.com 
Fanapge: https://www.facebook.com/activeandbrightenglish/


----------

